# Guitar lessons in the Toronto area



## TimMcCartneyWannabe (Nov 20, 2008)

hey i'm new to Toronto and I really don't know many guitar players who've received formal training and the ones i do know learned in their own home towns so i really have absolutely no idea where to go to to get good quality lessons.

I'm not very good. I've been playing my bass and guitar for 3 months now (bought them together). For the bass, I know the VERY basics and how to read and play simple bass tabs. For the guitar, I know the major chords and the minor chords in the upper neck range and i want to learn scales and just get better in general. Any input or referral would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

If you're looking for just guitar lessons, I would recommend Wayne Cass who teaches out of Ring Music. Ring is on Harbord St. just west of Spadina Ave. If you're looking for both guitar and bass lessons, I would recommend Dave Glabais. Here's his website;

http://www.studio211.ca/index.html


----------

